# enclosure size



## Summers (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,

I have jus got a new enclosure today as i cracked my one i was going to use whilst cleaning it! :x

People say that you shouldnt use a big enclosure. Why is this?

Thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2006)

Few good reasons if you only have one mantis in big enclosure

1. Mantis does not move around often

2. Hassle in cleaning

3. Temp. and humidity control

4. Extra food for your mantis to spot the prey, hence better chance that the food will go unnoticed and dead, causing mold problem.


----------



## Summers (Oct 27, 2006)

oh ok, well mine is 16"x10"x11" so its not too bad. I will have to see how i go with my 1st mantid and if its all good i might split the tank in half and get another!


----------

